# Duo Phase



## geekmacdaddy (May 17, 2019)

Almost perfect but phaser A is a bit noisy, has a subtle scratch with each pulse. Not quite the same sounding as phaser B. Can I get another set of eyes? Would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 18, 2019)

I figured the first place to start was see if I had a bad IC. Went for the charge pump first, and got lucky. Sounds as it should. What a challenge to actually have to get in there and troubleshoot if that were to come to pass. I went super slow as to try to be perfect.


----------



## music6000 (May 19, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> I figured the first place to start was see if I had a bad IC. Went for the charge pump first, and got lucky. Sounds as it should. What a challenge to actually have to get in there and troubleshoot if that were to come to pass. I went super slow as to try to be perfect.


Are you saying the Charge Pump was Faulty, Replaced & now it is operating Correctly?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 19, 2019)

Yes


----------



## music6000 (May 19, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Yes


Awesome  !!!


----------



## Dice1012 (May 20, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Yes


I just built one and I'm having some whirling and clicking sounds I will have to check the charge pump maybe that's it.


----------



## tcpoint (May 20, 2019)

Nice build.  Glad you figured it out so fast.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 20, 2019)

tcpoint said:


> Nice build.  Glad you figured it out so fast.


Thank you!


----------



## knobToucher (May 21, 2019)

Which/what value LDR's are you using? Looks good man, did you sort your issue?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 21, 2019)

knobToucher said:


> Which/what value LDR's are you using? Looks good man, did you sort your issue?


Thank you. For the LDR's, I used whatever Tayda sells (they just sell one value). My issue took a minute to figure out. Worked perfectly with Battery, but was all kinds of fucked up when I used my homemade power supply, which needs different regulators. I went very slow with this, measured every resistor and cap, as to not have to troubleshoot this beast.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 21, 2019)

Dice1012 said:


> I just built one and I'm having some whirling and clicking sounds I will have to check the charge pump maybe that's it.


Make sure you are using a regluated 9v power supply. It really matters.


----------



## Dice1012 (May 21, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Make sure you are using a regluated 9v power supply. It really matters.


Ok, will do. Thanks


----------



## zgrav (May 21, 2019)

Good power supplies are regulated and have filter capacitors in them to reduce noise coming in through the power feed.


----------

